# Emotiva Amps



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Why do people have a couple of amps with there system.I'm confuse How does it exactly work.I have a yamaha receiver RX-V3800 Polk speakers,receiver is a 140 watts per channel,polk fronts are 300 watts,center is 250 watts,the 4 rears are 125 watts.Would i buy any amp from Emotiva or just wasting my money,I have seen pic of H.T electronics with 2 or 3 power amps.Any help would be great.Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The numbers you are providing for each speaker is the recommended of maximum power for each speaker.

As to whether or not to purchase a 5 channel amplifier, this really comes down to are you happy with the current sound of your Home Theater. The Emotiva would definitely add more power to your speakers, but if you are pleased with how your system sounds and you are not experiencing the receiver shutting down due to thermal overload, it is by no means necessary.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

300x2, 250x1, 120x2. 

That's actually quite a lot of power. I'm assuming that's RMS, not peak power. 

If the speakers are 4-ohm, get one XPA-2(500WPC @ 4O) and one XPA-3 (300WPC @ 4O), power the two fronts off the XPA-2, and the center and surrounds off the XPA-3.

If the speakers are 8ohm, you'll either need to go with XPA-1 monoblocks for the fronts, or leave Emotiva for something like the Yamaha Pro line.

Connecting them is simple. Run a standard interconnect cable from the pre-out on the back of your receiver to the in on the amplifier, then wire your speaker to the amp rather than the AVR... well, unless you end up with the Yamahas, in which case you'll also need an unbalanced-balanced converter for each cable.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Fortin, which Polk Speakers are you using? Again, if you are satisfied with the sound of your HT, this is not compulsory. 

I personally use outboard amplifiers, but my Speakers are really inefficient and drop as low as 1 ohm.
Polk's are generally designed with receivers in mind. That is not the case with some speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry yes everthing is peak power.polks are all RTIs.


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

Looking at Polk: those are "recommended power amps"... and they rate as 8ohm speakers. 

If you want to ensure that the amp isn't the limiting feature: I'd get as close to that max (or higher) as I could. The least expensive way is likely going to be with some combination Yamaha P2500S, P3500S and/or P7000S. 

FWIW: I feel your pain.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Fortin,
Are you happy with the sound of your system? It honestly comes down to that. Depending on your room size and preferred listening levels, it might not be necessary to add an amplifier.

If you feel, when you are listening at theater levels, the sound is lacking then purchasing an outboard amplifier makes sense.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

You asked why some people do it:

I have a nice Marantz receiver that I use as a preamp because it can't handle the speakers I'm feeding it (4 Ohms). It's still a great preamp, I just can't use the amp section for fear of blowing an output stage (again  )

The other reason is obviously power. Channel separation and power supply size in separate amplifiers is usually better, so you get a cleaner sound that doesn't compress under heavy loads (especially with all channels driven).


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Ron,

First, how big is your room (dimensions)?

Second, how loud do you like your movies and your music to be play at?

If your answer to the first question is anywhere up to 16' by 22' with 8' ceiling, no external amp(s) needed.

If your answer to the second question is anywhere up to a 'Reasonable volume level', no need for external amp(s).

Your Polk RTi speakers are a nominal 8-ohm loads, with a 90db sensitivity.
Please, which exact model # are they? The RTi A9, or the RTi A7, or lower model #?

))) Here's the true magic fact: If you only have one subwoofer, simply add another one for the greatest audio benefit of all, that is simply all.

Cheers,
Bob


----------

